# Family related techniques: Obscure



## Yondanchris (Apr 20, 2011)

I was reviewing and practicing my yellow belt technique Sword and Hammer when I cam across this video by Casa De Kenpo:

[yt]wBmrg2txt3M[/yt]


I have several newb questions for you all: 

1)..are all family related techniques differentiated by the attackers dimensions *H-W-D*? 

2) or is it more of the relation to Ideal - what if - formulation or Ideal - even if - ideal?


3) or are family related techniques entirely formulated at random based upon the basic 

    ideal phase of the technique such as Sword and Hammer in this family relationship?


Thanks, 



Chris


----------



## Inkspill (Apr 20, 2011)

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1][/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]not sure if that's how it is written in the Kenpo encyclopedia (left it at home today) but this definition works pretty well:[/SIZE][/FONT]

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1][FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]from http://www.kenpo-texas.com/kenpoterminology.html#F[/SIZE][/FONT]
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1][/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]family related moves/family groupings: use the same move or series of movements against a number of similar but different predicaments. they are similar in context, but often overlooked as similar in principle. Example: the response to a wrist grab can be the same as a lapel grab with minor adjustment.[/SIZE][/FONT] 

crushing hammer and locking horns for example have some similar movements that I would consider grouped,

locking horns has the right obscure elbow under his chin leading into the right horizontal hammer fist position with the left inward horizontal heel palm strike to the liver.

crushing hammer has the right obscure elbow under his chin while the right fist is grasping the testicals ripping them up with the strike, followed by the right horizontal hammer fist to the head with the left inward horizontal heel palm strike to the liver


or the beginning of defying the storm which has related movements in triggered salute. or take a look at thundering hammers and flashing wing.


----------

